# Segmented Circle Arrowhead Display Stand



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks to Charles/Otis/Richard for their advice on holding compound mitered pieces together for glue-up I just completed a display stand for a friend who has a small arrowhead/pottery collection. Came up with this design so you could remove the pieces easily for closer inspection and yet have a spot for each one for display. The top flat circle went together relatively easy. You can see in pictures 906/07/09 where pairs of the segments were held together with a combination of rubber bands and clamps for glue-up and then these glued pairs were similarly held together for gluing in sets of four. and so on. Pic 911 shows the glued top prior to routing the edge profile and pic 918 shows the completed top. Pic 912 shows the 12 sides of the stand where the display areas were cut out by router or by a drum sander "pushed" into the side using a small metal lathe to drive the drum with the stock being held in a jig. A dry fit was made before glue-up (913) by taping all the pieces together to ensure the fit however I didn't have the nerve to try to glue them all at one time. Pics 914/15/16 show the glue up again using a combination of rubber bands and clamps in the same pair sequence as the top. The last joint did require a little firm nudging however it did ultimately end up with a tight fit. The top of the stand was "leveled" off with a quickie made router sled constructed out of scrap pieces held together with double sided tape. The stand was also held in place on the bench with double sided tape while the top was routed off . This process is shown in pics 919/20/21. The bottom edge of the stand was cut uniform using a cut-off saw to cut each of the 12 sides to uniform length and the bottom edge profile was then routed on the table. Pic 926 shows the stand completed prior to finishing. Pic 944 shows the base to hold the lazy susan which attaches to the stand. I used walnut with yellowheart highlighting and used my favorite walnut stain (French Red ) with a spray on satin varathane finish. The finished stand is shown in pic937 and pic 133 shows the stand with the display items. It was a fun project.
Dennis


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

That is absolutely gorgeous, great design,love it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Really nice work.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That turned out beautifully Dennis. Now that I'm looking at it I see another very simple clamping solution for future reference. Tape sections together like you did and once you get it all together and with the cone inverted all you have to do is drop two hoops or circles over it. One larger one for near the bottom and a smaller one for the top. Just like in making a barrel. As pointed out before, you don't need a lot of clamping pressure, you just need to hold it together till the glue sets.


----------



## belaire445 (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Great Job. Lots of detail.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

An exceptionally well executed segmented build!! A segmented build is on my bucket list and this one will be on my reference list. Well done Dennis!!!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful Lots of work holding all those segments and getting them to line up. You did a GREAT job. I like the French Red. Never heard of that before.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Excellent job.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Perfect - Baker


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Dennis ~ Absolutely stunning. Tell us more about the "French Red" walnut stain. I am not familiar with it.

Bob


----------



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Bob
French Red is a stain that is used primarily to finish dark wood gunstocks. I think the English also have a similar product, It is a light brown stain with a hint of red mixed in, I think it is the red tint that really brings out the grain particularly in walnut. You can get it through most gunshops and I get mine online from Brownells

Dennis


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW! Dennis that is a beautiful project! I'll bet the recipient required a defibrilator after he first took a look at it! Your execution was perfect and your documentation was nothing short of excellent. I have an aquaintance who collects arrowheads and has an enormous collection - I would estimate he has several thousand on display in his large office, along with spearheads, hatchets and other gadgets from the era. Another friend is very involved in the "art" of "flintknapping", which is how I understand many arrowheads were made. It is very interesting to watch him work.

Keep-up the good work!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

WOW, nice work!!!


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Great looking project! I like the wood used and its design. A fine segmented project.


----------



## Dale2992 (Dec 13, 2012)

Very Nice indeed!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Dennis.

Very nice job. Which one is the most valuable article, the stand or the arrowheads collection?


----------

